# Felix Beverages-Double AA



## Canadacan (Aug 23, 2019)

Felix finds on Friday!
 This is a first generation Double A from Felix Bottlers Ltd. Vancouver B.C. It's dated 1939....and the name 'Double A' 'AA' was trademarked on 1940-02-16. This product was produced until at least the mid to late 50's. This is the first one I have seen other than a paper label, and there are also the later Double A lemon-lime with a modified version of the cat on the front.









​


----------



## shotdwn (Aug 23, 2019)

Neat bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 24, 2019)

Wow, I had no idea that one existed!  Always surprised when I see a new BC ACL I hadn't previously known about.


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 24, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow, I had no idea that one existed!  Always surprised when I see a new BC ACL I hadn't previously known about.


I'll post up the other later Double AA if you have not seen it before? Yes even our local resident collectors have never seen it before!...all these years it's been hiding on the North shore Vancouver in some basic small collection!


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 25, 2019)

This label belongs to a friend of mine, to date it's the only one we have seen and believe it was only used on the quart and 12oz.
Felix ran up till 1958 when it was absorbed into Cross & Co. and by 1963 Felix and Lucky Strike had gone into voluntary liquidation...anyways one day I'll spill the whole Felix story from beginning to end.
So I believe Double A was primarily a lemon soda (as advertised) or lemon-Lime, because they did have their flavor line Part-T-Time, those bottles are cool too!

​

This is a Double A from 1954, it also belongs to a friend. Note it is a Lemon-Lime and the cat is modified from the earlier years style.



And finally a crate I had seen at a local show a while back, darn did I ever take a crappy photo!..lol



Felix


----------



## RCO (Aug 28, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow, I had no idea that one existed!  Always surprised when I see a new BC ACL I hadn't previously known about.



I haven't seen it before either although seen other bottles from this company


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 28, 2019)

Those are very coool indeed!


----------



## Historical-Info-Service (Feb 15, 2022)

Here's a another late version


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Feb 16, 2022)

Those are all so cool! I don’t collect acl’s,, not because I don’t like them, but my other bottles are approaching a hoard…. Possibly! (Of really sweet stuff, though-). But anything with cats, I loved Felix since I could remember. He did scare the crap out of me, though, when I was 3…. Someone had that Felix clock with the eyes that go back and forth? (Traumatic when 3!). Those bottles are so cool. I bet I could write some of those off, taxwize, for the kitten room,(well, they have broken enough of my stuff!) Hmmmm…. I know I could! They buy the cattery a vacuum every year, too! They should buy me another new couchLol! I love the display in the background of that 1 pix, too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

